# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako staviti ticker preko lilypie
Svašta sam isprobala ali ni jednom mi ne ispada dobro, a htjela bi preko lilypie da mi odbrojava dane do poroda.
Cure help!

----------


## anchie76

Neznam tocno sto zelis, no slikice se ne smiju stavljati u potpis.  Mozes samo staviti link za lilypie pa kad se klikne na njega da se vidi slicica.

----------

Sorry, nisam se baš izjasnila, ali da htjela bi taj link.

----------


## anchie76

Kad dodjes do kraja, vidjet ces da ti nudi razne opcije, pogledaj srednju kucici iznad koje pise 

*PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode 
Used on many message boards that don't allow HTML.* 

Oznaci cijeli tekst u toj kucici, pa stisni CTRL+C, i odi u svoj profil i u potpis iskopiraj tamo (CTRL+V)

Ovak nekako ce ti izgledati

[/i]http://lilypie.com]

Trebas pobrisati SVE osim ovog dijela iza drugog http:   Treba ostati u potpisu samo ovo

http://bd.lilypie.com/4YJXp2/.png

----------

anchie76 hvala ti puno   :Kiss:  ! Uspjela sam.

----------


## anchie76

E sad jos napravi ovako

[url=http://bd.lilypie.com/LlgXp2/.png]ticker[/url]

pa ti se nece vidjeti link nego ce ti samo pisati "ticker" i kad se klikne na njega ce se vidjeti slicica   :Smile:  

Ovako

ticker

----------


## ivory

Da vidimo

----------


## Barbie

Meni ne ide!!!!!!!

----------


## Barbie

Ima ove 3 opcije : 






[link=http://lilypie.com][img noborder]http://lilypie.com/pic/061005/Ne7A.jpg[/img][img noborder]http://b1.lilypie.com/GKbdp2.png[/img][/link]


Koju opciju da koristim i gdje da je upisem!Mozes mi objasniti postupak?

THX

----------


## Barbie

Uspjela slucajno.BRAVO JA!!!!!!

----------


## Barbie

Ma ne kuzim?Kaj svaki puta kada sam na forumu koram s weba direkt kopirati taj kod na forum ili mogu to negdje ubaciti u svoj profil pa da mi se to automatski pokaze?

----------


## anchie76

Kopiras to u svoj profil u dio gdje pise "potpis", i onda ce ti se pokazati svaki put.

----------


## Barbie

Evo jesam, da vidimo.....

----------


## Barbie

NIŠTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ono SLUČAJNO se pojavilo kada sam izravno sa weba kopirala na forum!Pa gdje je taj Admin koji mi treba pomoć???????

----------


## Barbie



----------


## Barbie

Ovo maloprije je opet bilo direkt s weba!Meni ono s potpisom ne funkcionira! :?

----------


## anchie76

> Pa gdje je taj Admin koji mi treba pomoć???????


Vidim od zivotne je vaznosti a  :Laughing:  

U cemu je problem?  Slicicu si stavila.  Sad taj link iskopiraj u svoj potpis (u profilu), ali bez onih img na pocetku i kraju.  Iskopiraj sami link.

----------


## Angelina Bell

Hvala na detaljnoj pomoći anchie76!  :Klap:

----------


## Barbie

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anchie76

> !!!!!!!!!!!


Ak moze neko pitanje ili izjava prije tih usklicnika, mozda bih ti lakse mogla pomoci   :Wink:

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ak moze neko pitanje ili izjava prije tih usklicnika, mozda bih ti lakse mogla pomoci


Ma nis, mucim se sa stavljanjem linka!Stari problem!Nikak mi ne ide, a napravim sve sta tamo pise.NO, a Admin vise ne radi ovdje vjerojatno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barbie



----------


## Barbie

Ovo je opet skopirano direkt s weba.Kada to skopiram u moj profil pod potpis, ne pojavljuje se nista, niti s onim img, niti bez img-a!

----------


## leonisa

barbie, gore na sredini ekrana pise RODA
ispod  FAQ   Pretražnik  Članstvo   Korisničke grupe 
i ispod  Profil  Nemate novih privatnih poruka  Logout [ barbie ] 
odses u PROFIL 
imas opcije 
ICQ:  	
AIM: 	
MSNM: 	
YIM: 	
Web stranice: 	
Lokacija: 	
Zvanje/zanimanje: 	
Interesi: 	
Potpis:
Maksimalno 200 znakova.

e u kucicu za potpis upises onako kako su ti objasnili 

_ono so zelis da ti pise u potpisu, npr. mala barbie_
znak [ dobijes ako pritisnes istovremeno alt gr (desni alt pokraj space bara) i slovo f a znak ] alt gr + g

----------


## leonisa

ne kuzim sta ti radis jer sam upravo ja stavila tvoj ticker u svoj potpis i sve sljaka

sada cu vratiti svoj stari nazad a tebi na uvid kako je izgledao moj potpis:

_______________________
barbie

----------


## Barbie

Sada fakat ispadam prava plavuša Barbie!
Radim SVE kako mi piše na webu, dakle imam svoj code i napravim samo CUT i PASTE u potpis u mom profilu!Ništa ne pišem sama, samo kopiram ili "izrežem" cijeli "code" - tako kažu.
I opet ništa.
Međutim kada to napravim direkt sa weba i stavim direkt na forum (bez da sam stavila u potpis u mom profilu) onda šljaka!

----------


## leonisa

gle, napisi u potpis u profilu

_http://b1.lilypie.com/GKbdp2/.png_

ili _Zala_

----------


## leonisa

damn...pretvorio mi je u link 
[_url]http://b1.lilypie.com/GKbdp2/.png[/url]
ili
[_url=http://b1.lilypie.com/GKbdp2/.png]Zala[/url]

naravno bez _ isped url[/i]

----------


## leonisa

ovo sto ti stavljas sastoji se od 2 imagea- slike koja ima url http://lilypie.com/pic/061005/Ne7A.jpg i tickera koji ima url http://b1.lilypie.com/GKbdp2/.png
kad stavis ta 2 imagea jedan kraj drugog unutar  [img][/img]dobijes dvije slike koje su spojene.
posto je u potpisima zabranjeno imati imagese ti mozes staviti link (url) a klikom na njega ce se linkat na tvoj ticker.

daj napisi s _ na pocetku onog sto stavis u post pa ti se pojavi image

----------


## Barbie

Ah so!Hoces reci da uopce ne smijem to imati u potpisu jer je slika?!Onda nista!Ja sam taj link skinula sa jednog drugog foruma gdje je to dopusteno i to mi se cini jako zgodnim!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Nisam skuzila u cemu je problem, mogla si mi odmah reci da u potpisu ne smije biti slikica!Ja si tu razbijam glavu zakaj sam tak blesava i kak mi ne ide,a svima drugima ide!THX anyway!Probati cu staviti onda samo slikicu u Avatar!To valjda smijem?!No prije je moram smanjiti da je ne vidim (7 KB) da bi "stala" u Avatar!  :Razz:

----------


## Barbie

He  he, evo slikica.Bolje ista nego nista! :D

----------


## leonisa

ticker se moze staviti ali se ne smije. isto kao i smajlici koji nisu sa ovog foruma. kao i slike u postovima.

pise u pravilima foruma

a ja ti cijelo vrijeme pricam o LINKU u potpisu. kao i drugi na ovom topicu. linku, ne slicici.

----------


## Barbie

> ticker se moze staviti ali se ne smije. isto kao i smajlici koji nisu sa ovog foruma. kao i slike u postovima.
> 
> pise u pravilima foruma
> 
> a ja ti cijelo vrijeme pricam o LINKU u potpisu. kao i drugi na ovom topicu. linku, ne slicici.


Ok, valjda sam stvarno prava Barbie kada nisam skuzila, sorry.Link je bezveze, kaj ce mi to.Anyway, problem je rijesen.Zahvaljujem na pomoci!

----------


## anchie76

Barbie u mom drugom postu na ovom topicu sam napisala korisnici da se ne smiju stavljati slicice u potpis, samo linkovi   :Smile:

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie u mom drugom postu na ovom topicu sam napisala korisnici da se ne smiju stavljati slicice u potpis, samo linkovi


ma OK; nema problema!THX

----------


## tea2

proba

----------


## Nina2007

da vidimo jel' radi...  :Unsure:

----------


## Nina2007

jeeee  :D 
Hvala na uputama  :Shy kiss:

----------


## luce st

samo provjeravam da sam uspjela

----------


## Garfy

evo da i ja probam

----------


## mimoza

PROBAM

----------


## mimoza

ljj

----------


## mimoza

Ajd da se još malo brukam

----------


## mimoza

Sad sam i ja tuka.sva sam napravila kak piše????

----------


## mimoza

jjjjjj

----------


## mimoza

Sramota!!!Sve sam bila napravila samo nisam potvrdila to!!!seljo!

----------


## Šuška

test

----------


## Šuška

i opet

----------


## kikic

test

----------


## iridana2666

test

http://www.kolaci.net/archive/index.php?t515.htmkolač

----------


## Alyssa

testiram i ja...

----------


## Alyssa

:?  Nije uspjelo, mozda ce sad...

----------


## Alyssa

A mozda uspije sad kad je genijalka ukljucila opciju prikazivanja potpisa!   :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Uspjelo  :Smile:

----------


## dundo

ja samo pokušavam staviti link

----------


## cowgirl

naše čudo[/code]

----------


## cowgirl

naše čudo

----------


## cowgirl

naše čudo

----------


## moceko

test

----------


## sretna35

ništa mi ne ide, mora da me uhvatila trudnička tupost   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

